# Can I get them registered?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all, we have 2 ND does and 4 of their babies, all girls! We bought these does about 6 months ago and have yet to receive the paperwork for them being registered. The breeder took all our information but I have a feeling she never did anything with it. They are full blooded, she says. Anyway, I was talking with someone the other day that said if I want them registered that all I have to do is take pictures and fill out the forms and thats it. Anyone heard of doing it this way? Is there any way that I can get them registered without banging down t he door of the breeder? onder:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You cannot register them with the main nigerian dwarf registries...which would be... ADGA, AGS, and NDGA. There are a couple smaller registries that do mini goat registrations...I personally don't see many benefits in registering with them and when it comes to purchasing registered nigerians...if they aren't AGS, ADGA, or NDGA registered...many won't consider even consider them.

If they are in fact registerable with any of those three registries, you'll need to get them from the breeder.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

By the way... :welcome: ...to TGS! :wave:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you and thank you for the welcome! I had a feeling it was not as easy as someone was trying to make it out to me. We would like to start breeding this fall and are going to do a mini nubian herd but would really like to get these girls papers, since we paid for them, or at least were told we were. grrrrr. Guess its time to make another phone call. 

Im sure I will be on here quite a bit with a zillion in one questions.We have already had our first suprise babies from one of the does that they didnt know was bred so we have a total of 6 girls now.


----------

